
Show HN: We made a podcast search engine with 12M podcast transcripts - nibbleshift
https://fluiddata.com/
======
nb1
I really like your interface. It's easy to use and I was able to find some
podcasts relevant to my queries. Bookmarked.

~~~
nibbleshift
Thanks for the feedback.

------
shirman
How have you done transcripts?

~~~
nibbleshift
We have a cluster that that is automatically transcribing newly published
episodes.

~~~
Cantonese
What software do you use to actually generate the transcript from the audio?

~~~
nibbleshift
We developed and built a distributed processing system that we use to
automatically transcribe the audio.

------
valkum
Any plans for non-english podcasts?

~~~
nibbleshift
We do have plans to support additional languages and we should have support
for additional languages next year.

